# I need free editing software for Quicktime (.MOV) format



## Tim (Feb 19, 2010)

Suggestions?

Windows movie maker doesn't edit .MOV files, but that is the kind my digital camera takes.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 19, 2010)

You might try just converting the MOV file to something Movie Maker can handle. Here is one option:

SUPER Download | Software Category Audio & Multimedia - Video Tools

Edit: uh, never mind on the above link. I downloaded it around a year ago and it worked, but I just tried it and the file seems corrupted.

Try a search on MOV converters. There are all sorts of free options. I'd look at some of the reputable download sites like tucows.com.


----------

